

Show HN: My personal site is like Flavors.me with HTML5 and lazers. - nedwin
http://mynameisned.com

======
spullara
Add include_entities=true to your Twitter query and pull the display_url out
of the entities array.

------
wushupork
I laughed out loud.

------
nedwin
Feedback welcome :)

~~~
ricardobeat
Needs some work on < 1280px, not everyone browses in full-screen mode. As it
stands the blue background is getting cut on the right and there is no padding
for text.

------
inspiredworlds
upvoting for the lazers

